
Users fear social media is making them ill, but they still can't stop - fictioncircle
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/smartphone-social-media-apps-mental-health-negative-check-plugged-in-communication-technology-a7600686.html
======
dexwiz
This will be the cigarettes of our generation. Our conscious minds don't like
it, but the lizard part keeps us from doing something else. Parents will talk
to children about social media. Some will want to regulate its use by minors.
Evidence will stack up against it as congressional hearings point fingers. But
after the hearing, all the Congressmen will open their iPhones check Facebook.

